# Bindi today after the photo shoot



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

We'll be posting the Photo shoot pictures on Bindi's web page as well as the Charity Event, "Puttin' On the Dog" photos that will be taken February 27th!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Gorgeous . . . just gorgeous. Sigh . . . . . .


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

She is sooooo beautiful, I am so envious!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

WOWEEE! She's got it all!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, she is SO pretty!


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful girl.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OH MY She is just the hottie isnt she  
Waht a stunning girl you are going to have so much fun AKC


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Such a pretty girl <3


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

She's absolutely perfect. I love her rich color too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is lovely. Can't wait to see the other photos. Her head reminds me a bit of Taffy's.
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Have fun this weekend!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see the photos from the shoot! She is a lovely vision! 
Absolutely gorgeous! Following her ring progress is going to be fun!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Me either keeps us tuned !


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Bindi looks so regal and majestic. She is a sight to behold. Ive been watching her since she was born and visit her web page regularly. She has grown into a real beauty ! Well wishes in her upcoming events.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

pudel luv said:


> Bindi looks so regal and majestic. She is a sight to behold. Ive been watching her since she was born and visit her web page regularly. She has grown into a real beauty ! Well wishes in her upcoming events.


Thank you all for your kind and thoughtful comments. She is really a sweet and special girl.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a beauty!!! Lovely poses too. She holds herself so regally. Look forward to the photo shoot pics!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Bindi takes my breath away. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

She is Beautiful!...........Good luck with the Photo Shoot.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Such a gorgeous girl.

Flip says, :in-love:


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice looking dog!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Her Majesty Bindi looks so regal!


----------

